# Im Really bored! Lets see you Arsenal!



## Joey209

My river and every other body of water close to me is blown out and Im sittin here cleaning my poles over n over again. I'm gettin impatient. So to pass the time,lets see some over your guy's rods n reels!


----------



## Joey209

Oh....and my Boston Terrier..... Willie
He's has to lick everything n sight!


----------



## JimmyMac

The red reel on the nite stick pro, is that an omoto wavecaster? if so how do You like it? buying a pair on friday, lol.

Hmm.. actually looks like an abu 7000 the more I look at it, lol. The power handles are throwing me off.



My arsenal is under construction atm, got rid of a whole bunch of reels, buying new ones. Also had all my cat poles jacked last year so my arsenal was extra slim.


----------



## Joey209

JimmyMac said:


> The red reel on the nite stick pro, is that an omoto wavecaster? if so how do You like it? buying a pair on friday, lol.
> 
> Hmm.. actually looks like an abu 7000 the more I look at it, lol. The power handles are throwing me off.


Its a abu 7000i. I heard Omotos are very comparable to abus though


----------



## JimmyMac

Joey209 said:


> Its a abu 7000i. I heard Omotos are very comparable to abus though


Yeah apparently the guy (his first or last name is Omoto) spent several years working for Abu Garcia. He started out at Shimano, went to Abu then went to Okuma, now apparently designs his own reels, Omotos. I've owned several of the older ambassaduer 7000's, can't wait to see how they compare.


----------



## Joey209

JimmyMac said:


> Yeah apparently the guy (his first or last name is Omoto) spent several years working for Abu Garcia. He started out at Shimano, went to Abu then went to Okuma, now apparently designs his own reels, Omotos. I've owned several of the older ambassaduer 7000's, can't wait to see how they compare.


Ive wanted to try em out but if Im payin that much for a reel Im just gonna stick with what Im comfortable and familiar with(abus)


----------



## Joey209

And this is the Muskingum bait licker. Keepin ya on your toes JustCrazy(Rob)! LOL


----------



## JimmyMac

Joey209 said:


> Ive wanted to try em out but if Im payin that much for a reel Im just gonna stick with what Im comfortable and familiar with(abus)


Yeah no doubt, plus having plenty of replacement parts (like abu) is great. Just gonna take a chance and hope for a great reel, lol. The 22lbs of drag, among other features really sold me though.


----------



## Joey209

JimmyMac said:


> Yeah no doubt, plus having plenty of replacement parts (like abu) is great. Just gonna take a chance and hope for a great reel, lol. The 22lbs of drag, among other features really sold me though.


Well that 2 yr "no questions asked" warranty is a huge plus


----------



## JimmyMac

Joey209 said:


> Well that 2 yr "no questions asked" warranty is a huge plus


Not sure if the store I'm going through offers that warranty, on the Omoto site it states the warranty being available through StingRayTackle, their "American" supplier. Though I'd assume that is where the place I'm going to (bottomdwellerstackle.com) gets them.


----------



## Joey209

JimmyMac said:


> Not sure if the store I'm going through offers that warranty, on the Omoto site it states the warranty being available through StingRayTackle, their "American" supplier. Though I'd assume that is where the place I'm going to (bottomdwellerstackle.com) gets them.


Im pretty sure they give the same warranty too


----------



## SeanStone

Don't quite have the reels you do, but they work for me. Here's what I have to work with. 

Right to Left:
12' American Spirit rod
12' Diawa Beef Stik
Abu Garcia Amb. Kalex/ 8' Ugly Stik Catfish series
Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 8' Ugly Stik Catfish Series
Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 7' Ugly Stik Tiger
Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 9' Berkly Reflex
Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 6'6" Ugly Stik (Just for storage purposes)

The rest of the poles are used for bass, crappie, carp, and what not. (bait)


----------



## Joey209

SeanStone said:


> Don't quite have the reels you do, but they work for me. Here's what I have to work with.
> 
> Right to Left:
> 12' American Spirit rod
> 12' Diawa Beef Stik
> Abu Garcia Amb. Kalex/ 8' Ugly Stik Catfish series
> Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 8' Ugly Stik Catfish Series
> Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 7' Ugly Stik Tiger
> Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 9' Berkly Reflex
> Abu Garcia Amb. 6000/ 6'6" Ugly Stik (Just for storage purposes)
> 
> The rest of the poles are used for bass, crappie, carp, and what not. (bait)


Your reflex rod is awesome! If you find and xtra or wanna sell yours let me know! Seriously!!!


----------



## JimmyMac

Joey209 said:


> Your reflex rod is awesome! If you find and xtra or wanna sell yours let me know! Seriously!!!


Berkley sure did goof up discontinuing that rod, those were awesome. Way better than the big game's or glowstiks.


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks, I wonder why they quit making the reflex rod? I had two but my gf snapped the tip off of the other one (not on a fish either). It's a real heavy rod, E-glass I believe. The closest pole I have found to it is the ugly tiger, just wish they made the ugly stik tigers a little longer.


----------



## JimmyMac

SeanStone said:


> Thanks, I wonder why they quit making the reflex rod? I had two but my gf snapped the tip off of the other one (not on a fish either). It's a real heavy rod, E-glass I believe. The closest pole I have found to it is the ugly tiger, just wish they made the ugly stik tigers a little longer.


They claim the "big game" rod's are the same blanks, just cheaper foam handles and eyes. I own one of the big game's in 7'ft, sure doesn't feel anything like the reflexes I once had...


----------



## Joey209

JimmyMac said:


> Berkley sure did goof up discontinuing that rod, those were awesome. Way better than the big game's or glowstiks.


Every company does that! It drives me crazy! They discontinued the E-Cats in the early 2000's and after 10 yrs of begging Berkley started the line again. Only,the rods are not the same as the previous ones


----------



## SeanStone

JimmyMac said:


> They claim the "big game" rod's are the same blanks, just cheaper foam handles and eyes. I own one of the big game's in 7'ft, sure doesn't feel anything like the reflexes I once had...


Having quality eyes was the whole reason for me getting the ugly stik tiger and the reflex. I wanted something that could handle braid if I wanted to make the switch. The tiger has really thick double seated fiji guides, I imagine they would be the last thing to break on the pole. I have had an eye bend a little on the reflex, not sure how it happened either. Thats probably the only flaw that the reflex has, the thin eyes.


----------



## JimmyMac

Joey209 said:


> Every company does that! It drives me crazy! They discontinued the E-Cats in the early 2000's and after 10 yrs of begging Berkley started the line again. Only,the rods are not the same as the previous ones


Yeah if its not broke, don't fix it, lol. Like St. Croix classic cat rods...


----------



## katfish

Flathead gear from 5-6 years ago.

Since this picture I have changed out a lot of Penn
levelwinds for Shimano TRs and Penn 320 GTIs.

I'm hard on rods so lots of fiberglass rods were
replaced with various models of E-glass rods. I have wore 
the letterring off of most of the Shimano Charter Special reels
but they still remain in service.

I am lucky enough to have rigs set up specially for rivers
or lakes and for flathead or blue cats. This is very handy
if Justcrazy lets me know at the last minute that he wants
my company on the James River


----------



## tornwaders

Love them bostons! I have one, is yours an a**hole also?


----------



## Joey209

tornwaders said:


> Love them bostons! I have one, is yours an a**hole also?


Absolutely! He's a fiery ball of energy and stupid! He thinks he's 10 ft tall and bulletproof. He runs into walls and then turns around and barks at it


----------



## tornwaders

yep mine to. good luck this season hope you get some big cats and be safe!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

I got a Boston too, his name is Chuck (we named him after Chuck Norris) he's a little nut ball. Do your guy's dogs poop and fart non stop too?


----------



## Joey209

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I got a Boston too, his name is Chuck (we named him after Chuck Norris) he's a little nut ball. Do your guy's dogs poop and fart non stop too?


Yea. Willie is very stinky. He's gross! He farts and then turns around real fast so he can smell it! LOL.


----------



## JimmyMac

Really diggin these new reels I got, Omoto 7000 csm. Feel like a Sweden made abu.


----------

